
AWSLambdaFace: serverless face recognition - jremmons
https://github.com/excamera/LambdaFace
======
kennu
Interesting project considering that AWS also provides Rekognition
([https://aws.amazon.com/rekognition/](https://aws.amazon.com/rekognition/)),
which recognizes faces as a service. I wonder how it compares to
AWSLambdaFace?

